# Fishing Partners



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Morning 2 coolers
I'm retireing this week and well be looking for fishing partners to help out .
I have a boat and know a lot of places to go both fresh and salt.
Call me 2812215528
Terry


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your retirement!!! GO GET'EM


----------

